# Favorite wall brush



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Since brush threads are so popular:no: I thought why not. Do you prefer a straight or angle brush for cutting in walls? I like a 3" straight brush except for cutting in a kitchen or bathroom with SG, then I'll use a 2 1/2" angle.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

Wouldn't say it's my favourite, but I did try a Corona Excalibur the other day and was impressed.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Finally we got a brush thread!

I'll use either, don't really care.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Angle sash for cut-ins. XL or whatever it takes. 2 or 2.5"...give more control.


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

I pretty much use Purdy Clearcut or XL; or Wooster Pro angle cut. 2.5" or 3"

Sent from my N8000_USA_Cricket using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The Wooster three inch. They aren't carrying any longer at sherwin. This is not good


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

Oden, if you can swallow your pride. Go to your local Home Depot or Lowe's. They carry them. Or you go on thepaintstore.com


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

3 inch Purdy PIP will travel miles between dips.


----------



## trainbeat (Dec 19, 2013)

wooster 3" Alpha. Cuts for days between reloads.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

trainbeat said:


> wooster 3" Alpha. Cuts for days between reloads.


Not even close to what the pip will do.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

trainbeat said:


> wooster 3" Alpha. Cuts for days between reloads.


My 3.5" wooster sash extra thick gets reloaded every friday whether it needs it or not.


----------



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

2.5" xl angle. got a clearcut on sale at sw ive been looking forward to using


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I used to work with a guy who stopped using the 3 in Purdy Pip because at the end of the day when cleaning it took forever to rinse all of the paint out. That brush is unbelievable!! I almost think some painters won't use it because a sash style cut in their mind is easier to operate. A sash cut brush doesn't have the amount of bristles as the Pip to carry the paint from the can to the wall. I have used most all of the top sash brushes for cutting in drywall but none compare to the PIP. Can those of you that are in the corner of a sash brush honestly say you have given a 3 in Purdy Pip a try?


----------



## [email protected] com (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a lot of wrought iron furniture and I wondered what would be a good paint sprayer?


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## [email protected] com (Jun 20, 2014)

Painting wrought iron furniture. What kind of paint spayed would be good.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

You should start a new thread regarding the wrought iron furniture. Don't spay paint, get your pet spayed or neutered.

2.5" angle sash, poly/nylon. Whatever the blue cover ones are you get at ICI or Dulux or whatever they're called now. Inexpensive, and do a great job.

Tried the BM brushes, but they're brutal. They're the only decent ones sold in this one horse town, so I have to make a special trip to the big city every now and again to hit an ICI which gives a great contractor discount on tools/etc. by the way.


----------



## One Love Paint (Apr 26, 2011)

The pips are a great brush I have a few. I usually use a 3 inch Purdy swan though. I like the nylox pink bristle best. Stiff bristles leave ropey brush marks but are okay spreading tar.


----------



## 12th man (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm pretty high on the Corona brushes. They are spendy but last forever if you take care of them


----------



## darrpreb00 (Aug 31, 2008)

I could cut in with a stick for all I care


----------



## GoTime (Jul 2, 2013)

Oden said:


> The Wooster three inch. They aren't carrying any longer at sherwin. This is not good


Rumor is there is a (potential) lawsuit between the two.

I ordered some from essentialhardware.com a month or so ago. Shipping took about 9 days, so don't order if you have a job in two days.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

What I am finding out. The three inch Wooster my long time wall brush, the brush end of it is the best.
The corona that thing has the long handle. The handle is better. The reach and leverage.
I want that Wooster brush on that corona handle. 
It would be a monster


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

I buy all my brushes at Family Dollar. Last week I got 4 for 99 cents. What a deal!!!


----------



## Oriah2015 (Aug 11, 2014)

We use Bestt Liebco®.

They have the best stroke guide and top painters like painters in my company use this brand.

-ORIAH
http://www.painterofnyc.com


----------



## Cornerstonedave (Jul 1, 2013)

3 ` Purdy xl swan luv em


----------

